# need help on type of ballast



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a coralife 48 inch -two 65 watt bulbs. Was considering ordering a ballast from ballastwise.com but not sure which one I need. I have two of these light fixtures and both ballast seem to be bad. Any help is greatly appreciated. 
wilma


----------



## JugBandBanjoCat (Apr 26, 2006)

I believe that this is the Coralife ballast you need:

Coralife Aqualight Ballast 2X65W Model: SPL-265R-JS

You could do a search using the part number: SPL-265R-JS

I found it here for $40

http://www.coralreefsupply.com/index.php?aquarium=detail&detail=921

A workhorse 6 may work too as it will power up to 140w.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank you and I ordered it. Hope it is in stock as I have had a difficult time finding one in stock. What is it with these lights? Are the ballast in hot demand.
wilma


----------

